# Possible signs of hip dysplasia in 5 month old puppy



## daonlyillwiz (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm really concerned but below is a vid of my 5 month old male gsd. Please let me know if his walk is fine or if this is an early sign of HD

Jun 20, 2014 - YouTube

Thanks..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

loose ligaments, loose hocks?


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

Possibly but he looks fine to me, but then again I'm not an expert


----------



## daonlyillwiz (Mar 13, 2014)

Could this just be a puppy thing and maybe he will grow out of it as he gets older ?


----------



## daonlyillwiz (Mar 13, 2014)

Bump, any one?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like a puppy. Xray if you're worried.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks normal to me. My pup walked in ways I thought were weird, but he's a year old now and walks fine. I think when they are still growing they just go through awkward stages. 

We are getting the OFA xrays done soon. Not because of any concern. The breeder said they should be done around a year old.


----------



## daonlyillwiz (Mar 13, 2014)

Alright, my vet also said its normal for them to walk like that sometimes...i guess im just being overly paranoid thats all. 

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Growing into his legs maybe? He does look a touch wobbles like but then again maybe he is due a grow spurt,


----------

